# Krogen 38 Owners



## krogen38-hull-42 (Mar 25, 2013)

We purchased a Krogen-38 last June. Love the boat. We're looking for other Krogen-38 owners to share information. We live on Tampa Bay Florida. We are currently trying to locate a dodger coaming to install on our boat. Does anyone have one for sale?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Krogen Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Gary, Do you know Rod and Kimmie, kk38 owners in Sarasota? I'm down here in Naples. I have purchased a kk38 and am deep into restoration mode. I will be building a dodger coaming for my boat and another. Can do three if your interested.


----------



## Jaxxiam (Sep 10, 2013)

As soon as I got a look at the KK38 I was hooked. A real beauty!
How is your project going? I would like hear all about it if you have time. Do you have any pictures to share?

I would love to find a KK38 fixer her upper. I am closing in on retirement and thinking about which boat to cruise with.

Take Care,
Jaxx


----------



## krogen38-hull-42 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi JAXXIAM,
We've started a blog which has pictures of our boat. There's been a couple for sale all in florida. Here is our web page.
Let me know if you have any questions.
We have a blog on sailblogs.com but crappy sailnet.com will not let me post the link. So search for Krogens on sailblogs our boat name is delight


----------



## krogen38-hull-42 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry for taking so long, I haven't checked this page in a while. Yes I'd be interested in a dodger combing if you are still doing them. I don't know the folks in Sarasota. How far along are you in your restoration?
We have a blog on sailblogs.com search for krogens or our boat name "delight" it has pictures. This web site won't let me post a web link yet. There is also another krogen in St Pete "Gypsy" How much would you charge for the combing.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Jaxxiam (Sep 10, 2013)

Gary, You say you are in resteration mode with your KK38. 
I am most intersted in the work you are doing, are there any progress photos you could share.
I sure I have asked this question to other people I hope I;m not asking you again.
The Krogen looks like an ideal boat, from what I have read Jim got it right with the 38.

I would still like to hear how the boat handles heavy weather.

Thanks,
Jaxx


----------



## krogen38-hull-42 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jaxx,
Somehow I gave the impression we were in restoration mode. The boat we purchased is very sea worthy. Interior is in great shape. We've had minor engine issues, needed a new wet exhaust elbow. We have minor leaks from the deck we need to trace down but other than that the boat is good. Very sturdy heavy boat handles heavy weather fine.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## krogen38-hull-42 (Mar 25, 2013)

Krogen Guy,
Are you still fabricating the coamings?
I may be interested, what would be an estimated cost?
Thanks
Gary


----------

